# Worse Than Picking Between My Two Kids! (If I had Two Kids to Choose From)



## KingOfHalloween (May 2, 2012)

....THIS IS WORSE THAN PICKING BETWEEN BOTH MY CHILDREN, ASSUMING IF I HAD CHILDREN TO BEGIN WITH. 

So this year; King Of Halloween Bash '13 is raising the bar to be the biggest Halloween Party in the City....Actually, in West Virginia we have small standards and save vacation time to go to the county fair... 
so IN REVISION.... KOHB 13 is going to rock the face off anyone else's Halloween Party in the entire STATE....
In order to do this I need something that will make anyone stop and soil their pants in awe. Not talking Halloween Decor here..but entertainment...Something FUN AND EXCITING ...Something that adults would only do when there is alcohol involved. Only one word comes to my mind: BOUNCY HOUSE TERROR...
SO...after saving up..I found two amazing deals ($500 each!) ..but I can only have *ONE...*
I need YOUR guys' help to choose... Which one should it be??

Option #1 







Creepy as sh#*t Clown Bounce House ...seriously..can you imagine this thing with strobe lights inside of it?

*OR*

Option #2







Velcro Wall Of Arachnoid Death !! ..not as much "spooky value" here unless decorated, but perhaps this would be the most popular of the two?

or...perhaps should I do neither? I have to make a decision soon before I lose both offers...Let me know what you all think!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I like both but the price seems high. In my area you could get both for about $600. U might check on package deals. U could also look for a simulated roller coaster. We almost got one for our carnival theme last year (ours was just an at home party for friends but we were told 2 hours would be $200 and it had 8 coasters to pick from). but instead opted for food rentals (popcorn, cotton candy and snow cone machines-all three were $100)


----------



## KingOfHalloween (May 2, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> I like both but the price seems high. In my area you could get both for about $600. U might check on package deals. U could also look for a simulated roller coaster. We almost got one for our carnival theme last year (ours was just an at home party for friends but we were told 2 hours would be $200 and it had 8 coasters to pick from). but instead opted for food rentals (popcorn, cotton candy and snow cone machines-all three were $100)


Oh nonono, you're mistaken!...This is for PURCHASE, not rental price!! !!

By the way Your carnival theme last year has spark huge inspiration for me... I went out to good will and came into TONS of lucky finds for some carnival games I'd like to run this year. A lot were authentic stuffed carnival prizes...Most that can fit in with a Halloween theme; including a big black wolf!..all for just $8


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

For purchase...that's pretty awesome then  I would think the wall would get the most use...plus it could easily be adapted for this or future themes. So glad you found some stuff you liked, everyone that contributed to that thread was awesome!!!! How's your Hodzilla build coming along??? I can't wait to see it


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

If this is for (possibly drunk) adults only, I would definitely go with the velcro. A bunch of drunks bouncing around killing each other is not so great. Especially if someone throws up in it.haha. And as already mentioned, You can decorate the velcro wall with any theme you have going on. AND you can rent it out in the off season. LOL. Congratulations on the great deal. I hope it is a blast.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

No matter which one you choose, just think how large a fake flame you can create with the airflow from the blower motor that inflates these. 

I'd go with the spider velcro, add a bell to the top middle and have full contact races to be the first to ring the bell. First drunk to pass out gets hung upside down til they sober up. Tremendous adult fun.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

If you're trying to scare people, definitely the creepy clown!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm torn....FEEL YOUR PAIN....a huge part of me wants to scream CLOWN!!!! but that one looks almost saccharin sweet....

Although....in the dark, illuminated by green and black light....

Yeah. Clown. Definitely clown.


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh bounce house. definitely creepy clown bounce house.


----------



## KingOfHalloween (May 2, 2012)

Lol seems lime this is a close one with a split decision... i absolutelynlove and adore both..but im not sure if the audience will appreciate my clown bounce house as much as I would.

pumpkinpie: godzilla is a daunting project but hes almost done..i finished the head the night I posted this and the last part thats lefnis just the midsection...after that its literally about finishing with a good paintjob. Pics willl be coming soon..but heres a teaser!







Head measures about 3 feet tall and two feet wide.


----------



## KingOfHalloween (May 2, 2012)

SO....It is is official as of last thursday.. I am the proud owner of...THE VELCRO WALL!

This might be able to lead into an opportunity for the rest of you guys. So I drive a 14 hour round trip to pick this thing up, and fall in love with this thing. I totally got my money's worth..perhaps more than I should have.
It appeared that he mistakenly had the wrong unit out when he sold it to me. He didn't flat out say it, but it seemed to be strongly implied as he seemed to regret the price he sold it to me for. The velcro part looked like it was brand new, and he commented that it was in much better shape than he thought. He's quite the respectable guy as he still sold it for the price he originally quoted. However I just noticed on ebay that he put up the one he intended to sell right here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Yeah it still may be a little pricey for some of you Halloween Partyers.. but for those that go all out - it's a steal..especially when it comes with a "blower."
If you guys are interested in suits, they dont come cheap, but I'm pretty confident I successfully hunted down the cheapest velcro suits available on the web.


----------

